# 11 blind mice!



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 8, 2018)

Ever heard the song 3 blind mice?

Well I have eleven out here!

I have them on goats milk replacer right now and their doing ok so far!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 8, 2018)

How did you get those? Can you show us a pic of them?


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 8, 2018)

I will try to get a pic soon.

We have a greenhouse full of mice who eat my dads dried corn (grrr...). And my brother and I 'raided' the mice and suprise! Babies! Which I love and my dad doesnt (he doesnt care if they die or not).


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 8, 2018)

Are you going to keep them all? I bet they are adorable!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 9, 2018)

Here are the older ones. None have eyes open yet!


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 9, 2018)

Here are the tiny pink hairless ones!

These are the hardest to feed!


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 9, 2018)

Here is part of my set up.

Bottle is still too big so sometimes I use it and sonetimes I use a q-tip.


----------



## Connor (Oct 9, 2018)

So cute! Be sure to keep updating us with pictures!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 9, 2018)

Aww, wow! They are tiny! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 9, 2018)

Surprisingly a mother mouse accepted the four pinkies (they're really hard to feed!) so now I just have the grey ones and they seem to be doing ok!


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 10, 2018)

I am down to 4 greys. My parents and family are strongly against this! I probly will have to give them back to the mother or something. I am not sure how this will end up!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 11, 2018)

They are cute, you can try to see if mom mouse accept them again when they are doing better.

How are the little mice doing now? Are their eyes open?

My brother (when he was a kid) had 3 mice as pets when he saw a other guy mistreat them (as in hurting them) I remember the tail of one them was strange.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 16, 2018)

They all died. At least there are that many less mice at our house. Oh well... Did my best!

Glad my mantids are just fine, they are alot easier!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 16, 2018)

I'm sorry that they all died. I am sure mantids are a lot easier to care for than baby mice!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 16, 2018)

Yes they are!


----------

